# Suggestion For Classified Ads



## Petunia (Aug 5, 2005)

I would like to suggest that you modify the classified ads section so that you can sort by state.


----------



## Liz from N.J. (Aug 17, 2005)

I agree. I am only interested in Aruba.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 19, 2005)

I suggest making it so that when a resort is being entered in a classified, it be from a drop down.  That way there will be only one, for example, Marriott, instead of Marriott's, Merriott, Marriotte, Marriot, etc...  That way when you do a sort on resort, all the Marriotts will be together.


----------



## wendywin (Sep 16, 2005)

Ditto, ditto


----------

